# Fänge in Westkapelle??



## j.Breithardt (2. Juni 2006)

N`Abend zusammen,

 hat jemand aktuelle Info`s zu Fängen in Westkapelle?
 Wollte evtl. nächste Woche für 2 Tage hin.

 Gruß
 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Klaus-a. (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Fahre heute Nacht auch los,mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Lass mich nicht dumm sterben.#h 

  Gruß
  j.Breithardt


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Wo: Niederlande Westkapelle
Wann: Heute von 10:00 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr
Wetter:Sonne pur 31 Grad
Wie:Mit Wasserkugel Speckfetzen
Was: 2Hornies

Die Sonne schien erbarmungslos auf unseren Köpfen,war nicht länger aus zuhalten.

Für mich war das eine Erkundungsfahrt,da ich noch nie dor war.
Außerdem war ich noch in Oostkapelle und an den Schleusen von Harringsfliet.

Bericht und ein paar Bilder folgen noch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

@ Klaus-a. 

 Hallo Klaus,war letzten Do.und Fr.ebenfalls dort.Habe nicht besser
 als Du abgeschnitten.Fische waren recht wenige da und wurden
 zu 90% von einer Handvoll Holländern gefangen.
 Bin nicht hinter den Trick deren Köderpräraration gekommen.
 Bis auf einen fischten alle mit weißen hauchdünnen ca.5cm
 langen und rund 5mm breiten Fetzen.
 Die Köder wurden von ihnen fertig geschnitten von zu Hause
 mitgebracht,was auf einen größeren Aufwand der Präparation
 hindeutet.Mehrmals wurden die Fetzen nach einem Biss mit einer
 Schere wieder in Form gebracht.
 Bin nicht dahinter gekommen woraus die Fetzen bestanden.

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## rallyac (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

hiho, ich war am 09.06.2006 an meiner Lieblingsstele in Stavenisse, Ausbeute 
17 Hornis in 4 Stunden.

Die weissen Fetzen waren mit ziemlicher Sicherheit aus der hellen Bauchseite von frischen Makrelen (Fingerbreit und ca. 4 cm lang), hab ich ebenfalls benutzt |supergri . fals nach einem biss das Fleisch von der Haut weg ist, einfach mit der Schere oder mit einem Messen die überhängende Haut abschneiden und den Köder somit wieder in Form bringen. 

Wichtig !!! Langschenklige Hacken verwenden und Vorfachlänge 1m bis 1,50m


----------



## Klaus-a. (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

An den Schleusen vor und hinter Haringvliet wurden die ersten Wolfsbarsche gefangen.


----------



## Klaus-a. (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*



			
				j. Breithardt schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus-a.
> 
> Hallo Klaus,war letzten Do.und Fr.ebenfalls dort.Habe nicht besser
> als Du abgeschnitten.Fische waren recht wenige da und wurden
> ...



Ich war im Angelladen von Westkapelle,die weißen Streifen sind die Bauchlappen -Hautstreifen von Lachs-Lachssteifen.Sind im Angelladen erhältlich.


----------



## Urmeli (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hallo,

Die kleinen weissen fetzen die die Holländer benutzen könten auch Kalmarfetzen sein, sind recht zäh am Haken, halten so sehr gut für würfe und sind ein TopKöder. hab auch schon damit gefischt am Neeltje Jans.

Bis der tage

Urmeli


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

 *Danke,*

*      bin jetzt schlauer. #6 *#6 


         Gruß

         j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

moin damit die verwirrung komplett wird:

es könnte auch muschelfleich sein, ist weiss und lässt sich auch prima in streifen schneiden,..,haben wir immer bei den wracktouren dabei...


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Dr. Schiwago (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Moin,
Sehr Wahrscheinlich waren diese Fetzen lachsstücke= Salm (ungeräuchert). Die Holländer nehmen die immer auf Hornies.


----------



## Mac Gill (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

da es momentan regnet, auch mal ein Fangbericht von mir:

Vom Boot habe ich in dieser Woche Makrelen, Seezunge und mein Mitangeler auch Seebarsch gefangen.

Von der Brandung aus hat Peter70 ein Harder (Meeräsche) gefangen -> bei mir gehen bisher 1-2 Seezuungen pro Abend an den Haken. (Wie auch bei den meisten Kollegen am Strand.

An dem See in Westkapelle haben wir mit 2 Boardies bei 2 Ansitzen 5 Aale gefangen, davon waren 2 jedoch etwas größer als der Köderwurm.

Heute Abend geht es wieder vom Ufer aus, am Joossesweg. Da es heute was bedeckt ist, hoffe ich die Fischlies haben richtig hunge...
Beim Brandungsangeln gehe


----------



## Maashunter (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hallo Harald,wie ich lese bist du gerade in Westkapelle ,ich sitze gerade auch mal Laptop hier in Renesse .Wie lange bist du noch da ,wollte mal zu eurem Angelladen auf dem Platz kommen und vorbei schauen. Gruß Josef


----------



## Dr. Schiwago (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hallo zusammen !

Fahre diesen Dienstag für 8 Tage nach Westkapelle war früher vor ca. 10 Jahren oft da. An dem Leuchtturm mit diesem Radarteil oben drauf war früher eine Lange Mole ( Steg ) der war immer super zum angeln.
Haber gehört der soll nicht mehr begehbar sein ?
Kann mir da einer von euch näheres zu sagen?


Petri Heil


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hallo @ all,ich war am Mittwoch in Westkapelle allerdings nur zum Sonnebaden.
Habe aber mehrere Angler gesehen und habe natürlich geschaut ob sie was fangen, gefangen wurden noch vereinzelt,Hornhecht und Makrelen. Und das so ca. nur 20m rechts vom Sandstrand wo es voll war mit Badegästen.Also Fische sind bestimmt nicht scheu.


----------



## Mac Gill (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hallo,
die Mole ist noch da,und auch begehbar -> allerdings ist jetzt immer volksauflauf -> 20 Angler und ständig schaulustige...

Am Strand ist es abends auch immer voll, da am westkap ("die Steine zwischen westkapelle und Domburg") noch immer Baustelle ist.

@Maashunter -> am Mittwoch geht es schon nnach Hause...


Ach ja, Angeln war ich auch -> der Wind bläst zwar steif ins gesicht -> jedoh konnte ich 7 Seezungen verhaften...


----------



## robbott (28. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hallo,
ich will mitte Oktober zum Brandungsangeln an die holländische Küste. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Köder kaufen kann (muss man die vorbestellen?). Kennt jemand eine gute Stelle, wo es sich im Oktober lohnt?

Danke
robbott


----------



## Hooker39 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Fänge in Westkapelle??*

Hi,

ich fahre dieses Wochenende Oostkapelle.

Köder kannst du in Westkapelle kaufen.

Da ist ziemlich am Ortseingang ( von Domburg kommend) auf der linken Seite ein kleiner Angelladen, der hat frische Watt - u. Seeringelwürmer.

Ein Versuch auf "Platten" lohnt sich bei aufkommendem Wasser.

Ich will es diesesmal auch mit der Spinnrute versuchen.

Ansonsten bin auch noch für ein paar Tips dankbar #6  

Na dann,

Petri

Ralf


----------

